# angola/fremont area



## steubenco (May 4, 2013)

just got back in from another day of finding absoulutly none any one having any luck around angola/fremont area? maybe im just having an "off" season


----------



## steubenco (May 4, 2013)

finally found one yellow this morning.........


----------



## en-ka-ta (May 5, 2013)

Have been out the last three weekends - same place to see how it comes around, well... It hasn't. Dead elms, water, moist sandy-ish dirt, slopes, nothing. Not one yet.


----------

